# Ballast Ham Dredging equipment



## Jan Hendrik

These photos were taken some 3 years ago, I cannot remember where this particular equipment was used for.
Refit took place in Geelong and it was freshly painted.
Any dredging experts out there?

Ballast Nedam or Ballast Ham was taken over by van Oord couple of years ago.
A weird looking sort of dredging equipment.
Jan


----------

